# Wyeast 1028 - Recipe Thoughts



## Fish (23/6/08)

I have a Smack Pack of Wyeast 1028 - London Ale which I have 'smacked' this evening.

Hoping to brew on the weekend and was looking for recipe thoughts. My query centres around the fact that due to the colder conditions fermentation will probably take place at the low end of the specs - say 15C.

Cheers

Fish


----------



## matti (23/6/08)

linky
Not sure if the link will work.
But the yeast suit an British India Pale Ale according to what i can gather.

Try to keep the yeast at above 15, say 16-17 and you'll get a nice crispy London Ale coming your way no matter what type of recipe.
Kit partial or AG.
Have a look in the recipe section of IPA's...


----------



## pbrosnan (23/6/08)

Hi there,

Not sure about 1028 as I haven't used it. I have used 1099, 1275, 1187 and 1968. I find that I have trouble getting the English ale yeasts to attenuate fully. The last brew I did I used the 1968 and just couldn't get it below 1016 (SG 1052) which gives an apparent attenuation of about 68%, the lower end of the scale. I tried a couple of things to get it lower (agitation, raising temp) but it just wouldn't budge. What this meant for this brew was a fuller, creamier beer, nothing wrong with that but I was trying for more of an IPA. Perhaps the key is a larger starter. Be interested in seeing how the 1028 goes as I'll give it a try if it attenuates fully. 
As far a a recipe goes; Marris Otter, Wye Target, Fuggle/EKG.


----------



## Trent (24/6/08)

1028 is a great yeast, and is preferential when yer after a high attenuation in those english beers. Pretty much good in anything ya want, pales, IPA's, browns, darks, barleywines, etc... I also use it in my APA's. As pbrosnan said, MO, target and EKG will produce you a very nice beer.
I would be inclined to wrap a towel around the fermenter and change a bottle of hot water twice a day to keep it up around the 20C odd mark. Fermenting nice and cool will probably give you a very clean beer, where english yeasts add alot of their character by the esters they provide. If yer gonna use a yeast with character, ya may aswell let that character show through.
All the best
Trent


----------



## braufrau (24/6/08)

Something like???

--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.54 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 75.23 % 
0.31 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 6.48 % 
0.25 kg  Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
15.00 gm Target [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## Fish (24/6/08)

thanks to all for the info, especially the recipe details brafrau.

As this yeast seems to handle high alcohol beers, I think I'll brew a standard ale and then a big IPA to dump straight on the yeast cake of the firts brew.

See how we go.

Cheers
Fish


----------

